# Diner Slang



## Dave Hutchins (Jul 8, 2008)

I have all ways been a student of food history. Diner Slang is a large part of Americana and should not be lost to the cobwebs of time



Diner Slang

Soup Jockey Waitress
Lady Bug Fountain man 
Bubble dancer Dish washer 
Angel Sandwich man
Gallery Booth
Crowd Three of any thing Two is company three is a crowd
Bridge Party Four of any thing from the bridge game
Eighty Six The kitchen is out of the item ordered 
Go for a walk or on wheels it’s to go 
In the alley Served as a side dish 
Lumber tooth pick
Chopper Table knife
Blue plate special a dish of meat, potato, vegetable also daily special 
Sea Dust Salt
Mike & Ike or the twin’s salt & pepper shakers
Hemorrhage Ketchup
Paint it Red Put ketchup on it 
Light House Ketchup bottle
Mississippi mud or yellow paint Mustard
Warts Olives
Java or Joe Cup of coffee
Draw one or a cup of mud Cup of coffee
Pair of drawers two cups of coffee
Draw one in the dark A Black coffee
No cow with out milk 
A blond with sand Coffee with cream and sugar
Hot top Hot Chocolate 
Boiled leaves Tea
A spot with a twist Cup of tea with lemon
Yum yum or sand Sugar
Gravel train Sugar bowl
Sun kiss or oh gee Orange juice
Hug one or squeeze one Orange juice
Moo juice, Baby juice, Sweet Alice Milk 

Canned cow Evaporated milk
Billiard Butter milk 
Throw it in the mud Add Chocolate syrup 
Hail Ice
Balloon juice Seltzer or soda water
Belch water Alka Seltzer 
Hold the hail No ice
Wind mill, Adams ale, city juice, dog soup A glass of water
Shoot from the south Coke a Cola
Drag one through Georgia Cola with Chocolate syrup
A MD Dr Pepper
Fifty-five A glass of root beer
Black and white Chocolate soda with vanilla ice cream
White cow Vanilla milk shake
Shake one in the hay Strawberry milk shake 
Break it and shake it Add egg to a drink
Creep Draft beer
Life preserver Doughnut 
Bird seed Breakfast
Bailed hay Shredded wheat
Burn the British Toasted English muffin
Looseners Prunes
Grave yard stew Milk toast buttered toast sprinkled with sugar 
And cinnamon Dropped in a bowl of milk 
Cackle fruit Eggs
Cow paste, Skid grease, Axel grease Butter
Smear Margarine
CJ Boston Cream cheese and Jelly
Dough well done with cow Buttered toast
Whisky Rye bread
Whisky down rye toast
Shingle with a shimmy and a shake Buttered toast with jam or jelly
Fry two let the sun shine 2 eggs with unbroken yolks
Flop two fry two eggs any style
Dead eye Poached eggs


Customer will take a chance Hash
Sweep the kitchen Hash
Mystery in the ally Side order of hash
Adam & eve on a raft Two poached eggs on toast
Cow boy or western A western omelet or sandwich
Zeppelin Sausage
Blow out patches Pancakes
Stack or short stack Order of pancakes
Vermont Maple syrup
Machine oil Syrup
Noah’s son Slice of ham Noah’s second son
Noah’s boy on bread Ham sandwich
Radio Tuna salad sandwich
One from the alps A Swiss cheese sandwich 
GAC Grilled American cheese sandwich 
Jack Benny Cheese with bacon Named after Jack Benny
High and dry A plain sandwich with nothing on it
Rabbit food Lettuce
Keep of the grass No Lettuce
Breath Onion
Pin a rose on it Add Onion to a order
Burn one Fry a hamburger
Hockey Puck A hamburger well done
Two cows make them cry two hamburgers with onion 
Burn one take it through the garden Hamburger with lettuce tomato, onion
Bow Wow, Ground hog A hot dog
Blood hounds in the hay Hot dogs and sauerkraut 
Bullets or whistle berries Baked beans because of supposed flatulence 
Million on a platter Plate of baked beans
Bossy in a bowl Beef stew
Frenchman’s delight Pea soup
Frog sticks French Fries
Bowl of Red Chili con carne
Wax American cheese
Put out the lights and cry Liver and onions


----------



## attie (Jul 9, 2008)

Goodness Dave, you have more slang words than we do


----------

